# Woven Label Dimensions



## Oritron (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm getting some labels made (looks like Lucky Label, their prices are crazy cheap), but I am unsure about a dimensions issue.

How much extra length, past what I want to have coming out of the neckline, should I include so that it can be sewn in where another label is being removed? I am currently working with an extra 6mm. Will that be enough for a seamstress to sew in?

And while I'm asking, does the "base color" count as a color? I saw a quote about a 3-color label that was posted here, and I'm wondering if I would count three colors, or would I count four (inc the base)? About how much will an extra thread color cost me, if I'm going with the minimum (1200)?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> And while I'm asking, does the "base color" count as a color? I saw a quote about a 3-color label that was posted here, and I'm wondering if I would count three colors, or would I count four (inc the base)? About how much will an extra thread color cost me, if I'm going with the minimum (1200)?


I think these questions would be best answered by Lucky Label directly


----------



## Oritron (Feb 26, 2007)

Fair enough. How about the length to include for sewing into a neckline, though? I think that's fair t-shirtforums game


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Oritron said:


> Fair enough. How about the length to include for sewing into a neckline, though? I think that's fair t-shirtforums game


Yeah, that's a great question. Not one I have an answer to...but definitely a great question 

When I got my labels made, I didn't have to specify that. Maybe because they were fold over labels?


----------



## JoeMo (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi
we just got our lucky label order back and I am so impressed with the quality and service. We had 2 labels made, all woven damask with 3 colours: a 40mm wide by 16mm sleeve tab and 40mm x 60mm centre fold neck label. They asked how I wanted the label to be cut and how much sew-in space to allow, I asked for 7mm they came close to 10 but it's not a big deal. I would say however to allow about 5mm for sewing into a neckline and if in doubt to have the label woven right to the edge.

For the record, we had just the brand logo woven on the front and some copyright and source info on the back. I then got some printed labels with size and washcare info to go in behind the woven label so all bases are covered.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

They are indeed lovely. And a new forum sponsor. Hurrah! I can now recommend them without feeling I'd doing a disservice to our sponsors.


----------



## iloverk (Feb 4, 2008)

JoeMo said:


> Hi
> we just got our lucky label order back and I am so impressed with the quality and service. We had 2 labels made, all woven damask with 3 colours: a 40mm wide by 16mm sleeve tab and 40mm x 60mm centre fold neck label. They asked how I wanted the label to be cut and how much sew-in space to allow, I asked for 7mm they came close to 10 but it's not a big deal. I would say however to allow about 5mm for sewing into a neckline and if in doubt to have the label woven right to the edge.
> 
> For the record, we had just the brand logo woven on the front and some copyright and source info on the back. I then got some printed labels with size and washcare info to go in behind the woven label so all bases are covered.



If you dont mind, could you give a price estimate?


----------

